# كــــتـــــاب Compressor Handbook لـلـــــــتـــــحــــمــــيــــل



## العرندس (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إليكم .. هذا الكتاب الرائع .. في الضواغط 

Compressor Handbook 

(McGraw-Hill Handbooks)

لاستعراض الكتاب من موقع amazon الشهير

وهنا ... 

رابط التحميل 

لاتنسونا بصالح دعائكم

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (8 يناير 2007)

thank you too much


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (8 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخونا العرندس ... مشاركة مميزة ومفيده 

يبدو أن هناك مشكلة تواجهني في التحميل .. كما أني لم أستطع العثور على الكتاب في رابط التحميل !!

أفيدنا يا مشرفنا ... ( :


----------



## العرندس (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز ابو عمر 

حياك الله وبياك .. وأهلا وسهلا بك 

بالنسبة لرابط التحميل .. فهو شغال مية بالمية ولله الحمد 

أرجو من الاخوان في السعودية .. التأكد من هذا الشيء .. 

قد يكون الموقع محجوب عندكم .. 

ابو عمر .. حدد لي موقع .. وبإذن الله سأرفعه لك .. فالكتاب رائع ومليء بالصور العلمية الموضحة للشرح ..

حاضرين للطيبين .. طال عمرك

ارشح .. موقع Zupload .. ما رأيك .. استخدمه باستمرار واعتقد بأنه غير محجوب في المملكة.. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (8 يناير 2007)

الدليل على أن الموقع شغال : - 

عدد التحميل وصل إلى 220 .. يابو عمر







قل رأيك بالموقع الجديد .. يابو عمر .. وحنا حاضرين بإذن الله


----------



## العرندس (9 يناير 2007)

*تم الرفع على موقع Zupload*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي ابو عمر .. قمت برفع الكتاب على موقع الرفع الشهير .. Zupload

قمت بتقسيم الكتاب إلى رابطين .. 

حمل روابط التحميل من المرفقات 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العرندس (9 يناير 2007)

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا وبك .. يا أبو محمد الزير


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (9 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك الرابط شغال 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ود الفاتح (9 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من عنده آمين


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يناير 2007)

عشت وبارك الله فيك وتسلم يدك عزيزى واخى العرندس الرابط الاول سهل جدا وسريع والكتاب فوق الممتاز .. مشكور عزيزى


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (10 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي العرندس 

جهد تشكر عليه حقيقة ... الموقع ليس محجوب وسنبدأ التحميل على بركة الله 

شاكر لك اهتمامك وحرصك ... ولا حرمنا الله من جهودك ووجودك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 يناير 2007)

مشكورر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (13 يناير 2007)

الكتاب أكثر من رائع
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حماده الشعراوى (15 مارس 2007)

جازاك الله كل خير كنت فى حاجه ماسه اليه شكرا


----------



## الجدى (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيا الاخ / اعرندس على هذا الموضوع و نتمنى المزيد
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
و جعله صدقه جارية لك


----------



## خالد الحسني (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
كتاب قيم ومفيد ..


اخوك


----------



## gearbox (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جارالنبى (23 يوليو 2007)

تشكر على المشاركات الحلوه


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا الموقع يعمل
والكتاب رائع


----------



## islam2a (24 يوليو 2007)

الكتاب جميل جدا ... شكرا لك


----------



## mohamed55555 (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم،

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و زادك علماً سيدي المهندس العرندس .. 
مشكور وايد


----------



## بوشما (31 يوليو 2007)

شكراً ... جاري التحميل


----------



## ابراهيم الابياري (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام جاسم (8 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ماقصرت بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مريم النعيمي (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق عودة (8 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العرندس والله مو زابطه معي التحميل


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

katab gammmmmmel gazak alllah khiran


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

حياك الله
الف شكر


----------



## otto (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر
كتاب جامد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

Very Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور على مجهودك الرائع.


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## electro_mody (29 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx and wish 2 c more


----------



## عاطف عياد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاء اللة تم التحميل من الرابط ولا توجد مشكلة شكرا لك
عاطف عياد


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم
وبارك فيكم جميــــــــــــــــــــــعا


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا استاذ العرندس


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## alikhder (12 يناير 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخونا العرندس ... مشاركة مميزة ومفيده 

يبدو أن هناك مشكلة تواجهني في التحميل .. كما أني لم أستطع العثور على الكتاب في رابط التحميل !!


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكل المعلومات


----------



## eslam5amis (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد شاهين (23 فبراير 2008)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## هد هد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اعز الله اعمالك جزاك الله خيرا استاذ العرندس


----------



## العراق نيو (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع و جميل 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور .


----------



## salwan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

وعلى كل حال نشكرك لجهدك الوفير لنشر العلم ومساعده الاخرين اعزك الله ونصرك والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## abdelrahim (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز*


----------



## عجرودى (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من عنده آ


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmood ibrahim (8 فبراير 2011)

ممكن تغيير الرابط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood ibrahim (8 فبراير 2011)

يمكن التحميل لهذه الكتب عن طريق الرابط التاليhttp://www.4shared.com/get/MNWbkA2H/Compressor_Handbook.html


----------

